# Thank you scdnr



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

well i honestly think im about to be sick. i was on the pier this morning and watched two touren surf fishermen catch atleast a 40 inch redfish and watched over the rail as they ran it to there car. after telling them how big of a fine it was to keep them and that the big ones are the breeder fish they didnt seem to care. then from what i hear from others on the pier they kept two undersized flounder. i tryed calling dnr a few times and no answer then i tryed calling a few more times and my phone ran out of minutes still with no answer.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Keep calling, I would certainly like to see something happen in that regard. My concern is two fold;

1) if people keep ignoring the rules, it will harm the fish population

2) if people keep ignoring the rules, the government will continue to interfere with people like us who aren't douchebags


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

were you able to get a tag number?


----------



## ole-crabby (Aug 18, 2009)

Why didn`t the pier folks make that call?


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

some of us tourons pay attention and abide by the rules. If we want something to come back to, we had better.

If you got a tag, throw them under the bus!
The people running the pier should have made the call. That they didn't could be taken to mean they condone such actions.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

FOLLOW THE LAWS ALL YOU WANT!!! As long as commercial fisherman are allowed to rape the eco systems many will eat the hell outta baby flounder. i can tell im getting old!! i remember when "baby flounder" was on the menue!!

Look at pogies. in the 70's and 80's schools were the size of football fields and weighed around a pound each. now they are pathetic "baitballs" and tiny!! THAT is the problem with all species.

follow the size limits all you want.........there are waaaay more people fishing! all the size limits in the world wont improve the fisheries. a major decline in people over time would......anything short will not.

im not throwing back barely short flounder just to have them served to me a month later at a restaurant where a commercial fisherman netted it.

TOO MANY PEOPLE THATS THE CAUSE OF MOST OF THE WORDLY PROBLEMS. JUST MY 2 CENTS!!
Better enjoy what you catch cause fisheries are going down as fast as our population is growing!!


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

You did right by trying to contact the scdnr. The pier people should have done something. You would think in this day and age someone could have taken pictures of the fish, people and license plate to help out catching the thieves......... As far as pogeymoe, do as your conscience tells you. If a fish is a hair short and you keep it then all the power to you. But if you get checked by the scdnr and they fine you then it was your choice. Not going on that slippery slope. Just because someone else does it doesn't make it right. If your kids or grandkids disobey the law then you have the type of people running off the pier with illegal fish, period!!!!! I'm not to going to debate this, just my 2 cents..................
Kim:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

What number did you call? 1 800 922 5431 is Operation Game Theft and shouldn't use your minutes as it's a 800 number.

As to keeping short flounder...the law is the law, petition them to be changed if you don't like it. You're still a poacher.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

What's the PLAN for major decline in people over the years??? LOL


----------



## GCGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

runincode said:


> What's the PLAN for major decline in people over the years??? LOL


Ask Rahm Emanuel's brother in the current administration; he has been working on it for years, waiting for "O" to implement it......


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

runincode said:


> What's the PLAN for major decline in people over the years??? LOL


Armageddon


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

no plate number these guys were to fast i guess they have experience with poaching. its not the piers fault at all no one working there witnessed it. dont worry though im sure theyll be back to that spot tomorrow morning and the bull reds are starting to show up so chance are theyll hook another. and i will be waiting with my camara in hand. they were just to fast today they knew what they were doing. and even if i would have gotten through to dnr they would need a warrent to serch there car. but i can atleast get them busted for fishing without a license if they come back tomorrow.


----------



## Inleted (Jan 20, 2010)

*New Weakfish regulations*

Does anyone know if the new management regulation of 1 weakfish per angler per day went into effect on May 1st.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Inleted said:


> Does anyone know if the new management regulation of 1 weakfish per angler per day went into effect on May 1st.


it goes in effect july 1st i believe


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

cutbait91 said:


> no plate number these guys were to fast i guess they have experience with poaching. its not the piers fault at all no one working there witnessed it. dont worry though im sure theyll be back to that spot tomorrow morning and the bull reds are starting to show up so chance are theyll hook another. and i will be waiting with my camara in hand. they were just to fast today they knew what they were doing. and even if i would have gotten through to dnr they would need a warrent to serch there car. but i can atleast get them busted for fishing without a license if they come back tomorrow.


I am very glad and impressed to hear you are taking it this seriously. It takes this kind of effort to ensure fishing stay tight for us true fans.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Kellercl said:


> I am very glad and impressed to hear you are taking it this seriously. It takes this kind of effort to ensure fishing stay tight for us true fans.


most people dont think a 19 year old would take something like this as seriously as i am. but the rules and regs are set for a reason its not that hard to follow them. most fishermen eat fish as do i but no piece of fish is worth hurting something that someday may not be able to be brought back. and trust me red drum fishing could go really down hill with the oil spills since LA has the biggiest redfish population out of anywhere. we need to do what we can to preserve it while we still can. because i know in the future i want my kids, my grandkids, and even there kids. to be able to expierance good fishing.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

cutbait91 said:


> most people dont think a 19 year old would take something like this as seriously as i am. but the rules and regs are set for a reason its not that hard to follow them. most fishermen eat fish as do i but no piece of fish is worth hurting something that someday may not be able to be brought back. and trust me red drum fishing could go really down hill with the oil spills since LA has the biggiest redfish population out of anywhere. we need to do what we can to preserve it while we still can. because i know in the future i want my kids, my grandkids, and even there kids. to be able to expierance good fishing.


Well stated, I agree 100%. That is the way I see it. In fact I am excited to teach my nephew (6 years old) how to fish this year. Good luck catching those poachers, I'd love to see something come back their way.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

This should make you mad and if you ever commercial fished (as i have) you would know the truth.

In n.c. flounder (oceanside) must be 15" DID YOU REALIZE THAT COMMERCIAL FISHERMAN CAN KEEP THEM AT 12" ???????

THERES 5 MILLION ANGLERS IN CHERRY GROVE SWASH FIGHTING TO GET A KEEPER. HUNDREDS OF SHORT FISH ARE THROWN BACK.

Dont you think there is a reason they dont return the next year to be 13" or 16" ???????

ITS CUZ THE COMMERCIAL GUYS CLEAN HOUSE IN THE WINTER!!!

wHEN SIZE LIMIT LAWS ARE THE SAME FOR US GUYS AS COMMERCIAL GUYS ILL FOLLOW THE LAW. 

I GET A FINE IF I KEEP A 12" FLOUNDER BUT IM SERVED THEM IN RESTAURANTS CUZ COMMERCIAL GUYS CAN KEEP THEM.

IF YALL ONLY KNEW THE GAZILLION 3-10 FLOUNDER WE KILLED WHEN TRAWLING YOU WOULD FLIP OUT!!

ALL OF THAT AND MORE PEOPLE COMPETING FOR A KEEPER.........B.S!!


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Two wrongs don't make a right. Try all you want, but breaking regulations isn't justifiable. As we speak BP is pouring millions of gallons worth of oil into the gulf, that doesn't mean I can start pouring my used car oil into local rivers.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

hey Cutbait,

I hope you do get them turned in for something. as far as searching for the big red, if you photo them and get them tagged for whatever the DNR will have your witness statement about the redfish and then can likely go search for evidence of the poached fish. 

best of luck nailing them,
jerry


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

cutbait91 said:


> most people dont think a 19 year old would take something like this as seriously as i am. but the rules and regs are set for a reason its not that hard to follow them. most fishermen eat fish as do i but no piece of fish is worth hurting something that someday may not be able to be brought back. and trust me red drum fishing could go really down hill with the oil spills since LA has the biggiest redfish population out of anywhere. we need to do what we can to preserve it while we still can. because i know in the future i want my kids, my grandkids, and even there kids. to be able to expierance good fishing.


Well said! Sounds like you're 19 going on 35, I for one like that in a young person! Believe me, that's something you don't see everyday! You,ve got it together!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

DNR officers don't need a warrant to search cars, they have more power than police in that regard.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

SmoothLures said:


> DNR officers don't need a warrant to search cars, they have more power than police in that regard.


Both DNR and police agencies can search a vehicle if they have probable cause or consent. Can not search on hear say. Warrants must be obtain thru a magistrate or judge, which can take a long time. Probable cause comes under laws of arrest, search and seizure.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

runincode said:


> Both DNR and police agencies can search a vehicle if they have probable cause or consent. Can not search on hear say. Warrants must be obtain thru a magistrate or judge, which can take a long time. Probable cause comes under laws of arrest, search and seizure.


Either they can search a vehicle without consent just hearsay from a "few" people or i have witnessed them breaking the rules three times. I have seen them arrest people and have the local police pop the locks to search the vehicles. All three times i have seen them do this it was for over slot striper and the vehicles got impounded. Twice the fisherman were carted off in the local police car and their poles and gear were left on the pier lol.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

757 Fire said:


> Either they can search a vehicle without consent just hearsay from a "few" people or i have witnessed them breaking the rules three times. I have seen them arrest people and have the local police pop the locks to search the vehicles. All three times i have seen them do this it was for over slot striper and the vehicles got impounded. Twice the fisherman were carted off in the local police car and their poles and gear were left on the pier lol.


Sounds like those Officers need to read the 4th Amendment again. Unless what they were looking for was in plain view inside the vehicle.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

pogeymoe said:


> This should make you mad and if you ever commercial fished (as i have) you would know the truth.
> 
> In n.c. flounder (oceanside) must be 15" DID YOU REALIZE THAT COMMERCIAL FISHERMAN CAN KEEP THEM AT 12" ???????
> 
> ...


pogey, 
come on down to SSP or GCP and keep a short fish.....


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

hold on............let me lick my figers..... just finished my ssp 12 inch broiled flounder!!!

Dude im all for following the laws when the laws are fair. Obviously you missed the point of my post! 90% of the throw back flounder from your area are netted and sold for top dollar. Believe what you will! Rec fisherman have always been the safety door for marine fisheries! If flounder were even banned for 2 years it would do little because SO MANY PEOPLE FISH FOR THEM THESE DAYS. Its not a protected fisherie..ITS A REGULATED FISHERY. Like treat not cure!

Think about it! do you not find it odd that the size limit is ALWAYS an inch longer than most fish caught???? Commercial fisheries are protected....NOT THE FISH AND FOR DANG SURE NOT YOU OR ME!!

aSK YOURSELF this: Do you believe that if the state could save flounder from extinction by not allowing esturine development OR could make a gazillion dollars by developing soundfront prop. that they would give a hoot about flounder?? Flounder commercially caught brings in more revenue than you and i fishing for them therefore we cant catch little flounder but netters can!!

FOLLOW THE MONEY............IT WILL ALWAYS SHED A LIGHT OF TRUTH!!

Think i might broil another flounder..........that one was small!


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

Yes i was kidding about eating "short flounder" I wouldnt waste my time fishing down there! Its still possible to catch good fish on Oak Island! Sure the days are numbered but for now dats where i get em!! I hope the fisheries rebound but we need not look farther than the menhaden joke to realize it never will!! Its all about the money boys!! always will be!!

One last thought!! we pay liscense fees right??...........Yall all should be PISSED that youre paying fees and can not hardly catch legal flounder!! Mis managment lawsuit?? hmmmmmm!!!


----------



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

you forgot search incident to arrest. before last year law enforcement had the ability to search a vehicle incident to arrest due to exigent circumstances. Now since the supreme court has deemed that unconstitutional it no longer applies. Gone are the days of arresting a drug dealer on a traffic stop for warrants and finding the kilos in the trunk.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

NCGUY said:


> you forgot search incident to arrest. before last year law enforcement had the ability to search a vehicle incident to arrest due to exigent circumstances. Now since the supreme court has deemed that unconstitutional it no longer applies. Gone are the days of arresting a drug dealer on a traffic stop for warrants and finding the kilos in the trunk.


Yep,arresting Officer may only search the person arrested and the area within that person might gain possession of a weapon or destroy evidence. Unless the Officer finds a bag of dope on the person, then it would be reasonable that other evidence could be found in the vehicle and a search could be conducted. But most of the time a K-9 is brought in, and if it hits on something in the vehicle that give the Officer all the probable cause needed.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

yall miss the point!!!! you pay scdnr to manage fisheries! commercial guys are cleanning house on 12" flounder not to mention the thousands of 3-10" flounder killed. the real crime is that you are paying liscence fees which SHOULD protect the fisheries!! DO YOU HONESTLY BELIEVE THAT?? WHY IS IT SO HARD TO CATCH LEGAL FLOUNDER??

Its dumb to get mad at someone who keeps a few short fish when commercial guys are allowed to slaughter/waste millions of undersized flounder. Smarten up folks!!! DEMAND THE FOLKS YOU GIVE YOUR MONEY TO TO MANAGE THE DA** FISHERIES!! 
I CANT KEEP A 12" FLOUNDER BUT I CAN BUY THEM IN REST. WHERE OFCOURSE ILL PAY A TAX??? NA...............................NOT ME!! IF WE PAY FOR FISHERY MANAGEMENT WE SHOULD EXPECT TO BE ABLE TO CATCH "LEGAL FISH" NOT JUST WORK OUR A** OFF TO CATCH THE VERY FEW FISH COMMERCIAL GUYS ALLOW TO GROW TO "LEGAL SIZE" LEGAL SHMEGAL!! CATCH AND RELEASE INTO THE GREASE!!WHAT GIVES ME THE RIGHT?? GOD GIVES ME THE RIGHT!! C YA!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bottom line here is poaching is poaching weather it's the commercial guys or the recreational guys. It needs to be stopped across the board. I know in my neck of the woods fish & game are pretty much johnny on the spot when ya call. They do check the hit fishin spots on a regular basis. Ya did the right thing by calling and reporting the incident.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

pogey....got any pics of you with your short fish that you would be bold enough to post up?


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

My guess is that SCDNR has had it's budget cut just like everyone else. Not to make excuses for them but I wish we could have a system in place in DNR like constables in regular enforcemnt in some areas. I'm sure we could get plenty of volunteers to fill the positions. As far as the law breaking incidents, if all people were decent, there would be no need for laws. There's always plenty of low life, yellow bellied, snake crawling, scum that are always out for their glory and their pleasure. And that's all I got to say about that.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

STILL DONT GET THE POINT..............COMMERCIAL FISHERMAN ARE ALLOWED TO KEEP THEM AT 12" FOR US IT IS 14, 15 IN SOME PLACES. THIS ENSURES A FISHERY FOR COMMERCIAL FISHERMAN NOT FOR US!

PICTURES OF MY SHORTIES? HAHAHAHA............NAH.......TO BUSY REELING AND GRILLIN TO SNAP PHOTOS! HAHAHA, I HAVENT KEPT SHORT FISH REALLY! JUST TRYING TO MAKE YOU ALL REALIZE THE TRUTH AS TO WHY YOU CATCH SO MANY SHORT FISH. STILL SHOCKED YALL ARE NOT PIZZD YOU PAY FOR A SALTY LISCENCWE BUT HAVE NO FISHERY WHERE YOU CAN READILY CATCH LEGAL FISH AND KNOWING THE SHORTIES YOU THROW BACK(ONES THAT DONT DIE) ARE CAUGHT UP IN NETS AND FED TO YOU. 

I knew one guy so mad that he would intentionally kill the short fish he caught before throwing them back. I asked him why and he said he wasnt throwing back so netters could get them and the state get tax revenue off of them when he pays to fish! NOW THATS CRAZY BUT I CANT SAY I DISAGREE WITH HIS LOGIC!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm glad my dad instilled values in me. I dearly hope I never fish with or near you.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

pogeymoe said:


> STILL DONT GET THE POINT..............COMMERCIAL FISHERMAN ARE ALLOWED TO KEEP THEM AT 12" FOR US IT IS 14, 15 IN SOME PLACES. THIS ENSURES A FISHERY FOR COMMERCIAL FISHERMAN NOT FOR US!
> 
> PICTURES OF MY SHORTIES? HAHAHAHA............NAH.......TO BUSY REELING AND GRILLIN TO SNAP PHOTOS! HAHAHA, I HAVENT KEPT SHORT FISH REALLY! JUST TRYING TO MAKE YOU ALL REALIZE THE TRUTH AS TO WHY YOU CATCH SO MANY SHORT FISH. STILL SHOCKED YALL ARE NOT PIZZD YOU PAY FOR A SALTY LISCENCWE BUT HAVE NO FISHERY WHERE YOU CAN READILY CATCH LEGAL FISH AND KNOWING THE SHORTIES YOU THROW BACK(ONES THAT DONT DIE) ARE CAUGHT UP IN NETS AND FED TO YOU.
> 
> I knew one guy so mad that he would intentionally kill the short fish he caught before throwing them back. I asked him why and he said he wasnt throwing back so netters could get them and the state get tax revenue off of them when he pays to fish! NOW THATS CRAZY BUT I CANT SAY I DISAGREE WITH HIS LOGIC!!


The one guy you knew that intentionally killed the short fish.(must have been a complete moron!) But just who did that beneifit, the recreational fisherman, commmercial fisherman or the SCDNR?? Oh well maybe he was just a serial baby flounder killer!! LOL


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

SmoothLures said:


> I'm glad my dad instilled values in me. I dearly hope I never fish with or near you.


Agreed. I was never taught it was ok to break the law as long as somebody else is too.


----------



## DustMan3 (Aug 30, 2009)

We all know that some laws arent right. But when you really dont have any control over it, you just obay it. Its cool to get a debate going but when you straight up say you do break the law because you dont agree with it is not the thing to do, What would we be teaching our kids its ok to break the law, not cool. Your friend that kills shorties, Thats the dumbest thing I have ever heard. somebody really needs help


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Just sittin back reading and happy that the guys I fish with are decent too.

Pogymoe; if all you want to do is stir the pot and brag about is how you and your buddy break the law you have a serious mental issue and are part of the problem; not part of the cure. The discussion as in reference to sport fishing; not to commercial fishing which is governed by different regulations.

Cutbait; for what it's worth, in my book you did right.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

im happy to hear MOST of you agree with my actions on this. although i almost wish i didnt post this thread cause it started such a ruckus. but then again i wasent expecting anyone on this forum to be like that ethier


----------



## Ranger Fishing (Jan 9, 2010)

Keeping an illegal fish is just like stealing at Wally -World . IT IS AGAINST THE LAW.


----------



## DustMan3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cutbait91, Im glad you brought this up, Everyone needs to think and some need to take action in doing the right thing.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i just dont get why people cant obey the laws. its not that hard at all. i just hope they start crackin down now that its tourist season and also time for the bull reds to move in on the beach. cause 1 im not pointing fingers at anyone on here that comes to sc to fish but i know 8 out of every 10 tourist i meet while fishing a catch keeping undersized or oversized fish. 2 with the major oil spill in the gulf and the impact it had on LA which has/had the best redfish population out of anywhere we have to keep it alive where we can as for other species. if this oil spill dosent hit sc its still gonna have an effect on fishing EVERWHERE! so everyone that cares about fishing needs to do there part. sometimes i feel like finding fishermen that care about the population as much as they care about catching the big one is hard to find. luckily i fish with class A fishermen and talk to great people on here.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

Yall are all right, im wrong. "commercial fishing is under different regulations than sportfishing" A statement like that ensures me that my point will never be understood. THATS THE DUMBEST THING IVE EVER HEARD!!!Sportfishing or commercial fishing, whats the difference-----ITS THE SAME FISH!!

Yep, oil spills are just accidents....no big deal! its ok for commercial fisherman to kill thousands of 3-10 inch flounder....its ok they are managed differently BUT HEAVEN HAVE WRATH ON SOMEONE KEEPING 1 SHORT FLOUNDER..........OH BOY LETS RAKE HIM OVER THE COALS...........but its ok that commercial fisherman can keep them smaller....oil spills are ok. they are rtegulated under a different agencey!! samething in a way!!

YALL DO WHAT YOU WANT!! IM GOING TO ENJOY MY FISH BIG OR SMALL......BEFORE THE F888HEADS "INCHARGE OF LAWS" TOTALLY TRASH THE COUNTRYS FISHERIES. SO WHAT DO YOU BRAINIACS THINK OF THE OILSPILL?? OH ITS JUST AN ACCIDENT!! WRONG!!!!!!! Its the same as the frippin size laws!!!! oil brings money so f*** any potential threat to the ocean!!!! Wake up folks!!Stop agreeing to pay for liscences and follow laws when THOSE LAWS ARE NOT IN THE BEST INTEREST OF THE FISHERIES!! IF NOONE WOULD USE GAS UNTIL ANOTHER ENERGY SOURCE WAS DEVELOPED THERE WOULD NEVER BE ANOTHER OILSPILL.....BUT NO WE CANT STAND UP TO PROTECT OUR COUNTRY...OH NO........WE MUST FOLLOW LAWS RIGHT OR WRONG ONES CUZ WE HAVE MORALS.....EVEN WHEN THERE ARE NO FISH AND THE OCEAN IS SO POLLUTED FROM COAL(MERCURY) AND OIL.....HAVE FUN WITH YOUR MORALS!!

Oh yeah....this is S.C. pier and surf.....i forgot!! ill eat my little fish oil free!! yall go ahead and think next year the flounder will be oilfree and big enough to keep!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You sir are pathetic. The law is the law and breaking it is illegal, no matter what ideas your little mind comes up with to justify it. If the fish isn't 1/4-1/2" over the limit, he goes back. 

And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Mr. Hand (Jun 15, 2009)

This thread has dredged up a fact that is real, I worked for a major seafood wholesale company for nine years and I can testify that our most popular size of flounder sold was 1 lb. fish. This is what Pogy is trying to point out, the commercial fisheries are raping our oceans with impunity and as long as there is a market for small flounder, it will continue. Now if Pogy can afford to pay the fine if caught, I think the choice is up to him. And if any of you self-righteous, 'the law is the law' types out there can tell me that you have NEVER broken a law, and that includes speeding, please feel free to cast the first stone.


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

Not that I trust the UN much, but have you read:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20100518/ts_afp/speciesfishunus


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr. Hand said:


> This thread has dredged up a fact that is real, I worked for a major seafood wholesale company for nine years and I can testify that our most popular size of flounder sold was 1 lb. fish. This is what Pogy is trying to point out, the commercial fisheries are raping our oceans with impunity and as long as there is a market for small flounder, it will continue. Now if Pogy can afford to pay the fine if caught, I think the choice is up to him. And if any of you self-righteous, 'the law is the law' types out there can tell me that you have NEVER broken a law, and that includes speeding, please feel free to cast the first stone.


We all got his point. We are not claiming to be perfect. We our simply taking the stance that commercial fisheries are killing the oceans, but following suit and adding to the problem isn't going to help. I would love to hear you and/or Pogy answer one simple question for me; why make a known problem worse?


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

pogeymoe said:


> Yall are all right, im wrong. "commercial fishing is under different regulations than sportfishing" A statement like that ensures me that my point will never be understood. THATS THE DUMBEST THING IVE EVER HEARD!!!Sportfishing or commercial fishing, whats the difference-----ITS THE SAME FISH!!
> 
> Yep, oil spills are just accidents....no big deal! its ok for commercial fisherman to kill thousands of 3-10 inch flounder....its ok they are managed differently BUT HEAVEN HAVE WRATH ON SOMEONE KEEPING 1 SHORT FLOUNDER..........OH BOY LETS RAKE HIM OVER THE COALS...........but its ok that commercial fisherman can keep them smaller....oil spills are ok. they are rtegulated under a different agencey!! samething in a way!!
> 
> ...


I could give a RAT's A** if you keep short fish or think the law is wrong. I disagree, but that up to you and down the road it will catch up with you if you are keeping illegal fish, your wallet will get a lot lighter!! But don't say WE when you say standing up and protecting our country!! My Dad fought in WWII and Korean war, my brother did two tours of duty in Vietnam. Me and my son both put on a badge and uniform and stand up and protect our country everyday we go to work!! If it wasn't for law abiding people standing up and protecting our country you couldn't even voice your opinions, that alone put them on the internet. Contact your friggin state goverment and grip, you have that right because because of people standing up and protecting our country!!!!


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Everyone fails to look at the fact of 2 separate sets of regulations. 

You sit and Bit#h, p!ss, and moan but no where in north America has enough of the general population ever been able to get together long enough to do anything to change it. 

If you don't want to seriously do something to start working at changing the laws, then you have nothing to complain about. 

Without morals and beliefs, society has nothing on which to build. Corporate citizens are the worst offenders but their tax dollar speaks much louder than ours so we get ignored.

This has been a never ending argument. I first hit it on the west coast where the salmon boats could go fish and us little guys were screwed.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

BobMac................You are by far the smartest one on this thread. You get it!! I'll admit it! I have stretch this all alot! Why? To try to get people to be active and to use the voice our government IS SUPPOSED to afford us! Folks fisheries will come last more and more as we are faced with bigger issues such as whether or not oil rigs should be in our waters, whether or not menhaden FOR EXAMPLE are listed as viable when ocean schools consist of pathetic 5-9 inch fish.Why? They are raped by omega!! BUT LOOK AT THE MONEY!!Folks...I never have (HONESTLY) kept an undersized fish!! Wake up!!! millions will be killed by this spill!! millions are killed as by-product of certain commercial fishing practices.....NO ONE SAYS A WORD ABOUT ANY OF THAT BUT WHEN SOME REC ANGLER IS SEEN WITH A SHORT FISH YOU ALL GO BEZERK!! TOGETHER WE CAN FIGHT TO CHANGE LAWS!!

how many of you have bashed me but use "peanut pogies" aka BABY MENHADEN TO CATCH FLOUNDER? THINK ABHOUT THAT!! TO ME ANYONE CAUGHT WITH A BAIT TANK OF PEANUT POGIES SHOULD BE FINED BIG TIME!!ESPECIALLY CONSIDERING THE STRESS THEY ARE UNDER!
tHE REAL PROBLEM is mis management of our fisheries(yours an mine) by people we pay to manage all in the interest of the states own financial gain THAT IS FACT ANYWHERE YOU GO!!aNYONE COULD CATCH A LIMIT OF 16 INCH FLOUNDER IF THE PEOPLE WE TRUST WITH THE FISHERIES(AND OUR MONEY) WOULD DO WHATS BEST FOR THE FISHERIES AND NOT BE OWNED BY OMEGA AND MANY OTHER INDUSTRIES BP FOR EXAMPLE WHICH HURT OUR RESOURCES!!

I BELIEVE YOU SPRAY WATER ON THE BIGGEST PART OF THE FIRE FIRST......THEN HIT THE LITTLE SPOTS......HOPE MY POINT IS UNDERSTOOD. THIS OIL SPILL...............HMMMMMHMMMMHMM WHAT A TRAGEDY! I WOULD RIDE A MULE BEFORE I WOULD USE AN ENERGY SOURCE THAT CAN DO THIS MUCH DAMAGE TO THE OCEAN.......HOW BOUT YOU??


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

i understand that the commercial guys need a new eval but adding to a problem that already exists is pointless. adding to the problem will never solve anything. i understand that the commercial fishing regs are different then ours but there ultimatly may be a reason for that which we normal people may never understand. but to say that its ok to keep a fish that is close is just dumb. to even put that in a statment or an example or anything to try and prove a point is dumb. simply put certain places you go u may get away with that but believe u me if your on a pier im fishing on it just dont happen i call and confront dont matter to me how long you have been fishing how much older u are than me (22) im not gonna sit there and not do anything about it but im not one to just jump the gun and call right away i ask talk and inform the people just to make sure beacuse i dont want to waste vmrc time and money for someone who has a com license and can keep fish in a different size . i agree that all fishermen (women) need to get together and take a stand on what we know and see. but this arguement will truly never be over.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

To cutbait 91 & all,
Arrived back from SSBeach on Sunday and too busy to post anything until now. Talked to "Bob" at Garden City B&T about the incident cutbait91 first reported. Bob told me that the people who caught the illegal size fish returned it to the water ALIVE!!!!! They were from downstate New York and didn't know the regulations concerning the slot limit. When Bob told them about what they did, they released the fish unharmed. All this info came from Bob when I told him of what happened the day cutbait91 reported about this post. My advice to the people who live down there would be to ask Bob for yourself. I'm only reporting what I was told by a person that people seem to trust. If all this is true then there is a happy ending to this post............
Kim:fishing::fishing::beer::beer:


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

I hope thats true. i definitely believe bob. but they also lied to him about not knowing the regs if they told him that because i walked off the pier when the fish was caught to tell them they needed to put it back. i hope this is the happy ending though.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

GO TO N.C. PIER AND SURF!! READ THE PIECE ON 1 TROUT LIMIT!! WHY DO ALL OF YOU DIFFER FROM WHAT THE PEOPLE IN THE MENTIONED POST SAY??? THEY(ALONG WITH ME) WILL BE THE ONES WHO CARE ENOUGH ABOUT REAL ISSSUES TO GO TO WASHINGTON AS THE COMMERCIAL GUYS JUST DID WHILE MANY OF YOU WILL SIT THERE SAYING" OH THAT KID KEPT A SHORT FISH......OH THAT OIL SPILL WAS JUST AN ACCIDENT AND WONT HURT US!"

READ THE LOGICAL RESPONSES ON THE ABOVE MENTIONED POSTS!!!mAYBE YOU WILL GET IT THEN!!


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Excellent, I hope the fish did end up back in the water. Also is there anyway to put specific posters on ignore so I don't have to see their nonsense? I have zero interest in people who refuse to hear and understand what people are saying.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Kellercl said:


> Excellent, I hope the fish did end up back in the water. Also is there anyway to put specific posters on ignore so I don't have to see their nonsense? I have zero interest in people who refuse to hear and understand what people are saying.


i wish there was but i do not believe there is. if it was in my power i would have closed this thread a long time ago. i just dont read the posts from "users" i dislike thats all.


----------



## jrabon18 (Jul 15, 2009)

*After the fish was out of the water for the....*

amount of time it took for them to carry it all the way down the pier and talk to bob about the regulations and then return it to the water, it probably didn't have a high probability of surviving. The bottom line is that if you are unsure of the regulations then you return the fish to the water, period. Actually, if you don't know the regulations you shouldn't be fishing at all. 

I wouldn't go to upstate new york and even think about keeping one of their fish if I didn't know the size regulations.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

jrabon18 said:


> amount of time it took for them to carry it all the way down the pier and talk to bob about the regulations and then return it to the water, it probably didn't have a high probability of surviving. The bottom line is that if you are unsure of the regulations then you return the fish to the water, period. Actually, if you don't know the regulations you shouldn't be fishing at all.
> 
> I wouldn't go to upstate new york and even think about keeping one of their fish if I didn't know the size regulations.


Well stated and I agree. The first week I fished South Carolina I grabbed a good 6-7 pound red drum. I put it back, I didn't know what the regulations were. I think everybody should do their part to ensure a healthy environment for our children.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

well all i can say is im pretty sure the fish did get released because bob is a man of his word if he said that he knows that fish swam away then it more then likely swam away.


----------



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

This thread and many other on this site has sparked my interest... I have read every post from page one to three and I just can't help but laugh my butt off...These forums are supposed to be about guys (and gals) "helping" each other out...but all people do is get on here and bitch at each other...everyone has the freedom of speech so erasing or blocking someone from posting is just as wrong as keeping a short fish!! hahaha...This along with tradgang, archerytalk, and everyother freaking forum I have found have turned out the same...whenever the season starts that that forum supports the throats start getting cut!! I mean COME ON PEOPLE!! If you don't have something nice to say keep your mouth shut...and when you know that something is going to start an argument keep your mouth shut and don't post it... I mean this crap isn't rocket science here!! But thanks for letting me rant and enjoy this post...

and cutbait I commend you for being 19 and not lashing back at pogey for all the stuff he said!! You give us young guys a good name!!


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

RodandReel2010 said:


> ....keep your mouth shut...and when you know that something is going to start an argument keep your mouth shut and don't post it... I mean this crap isn't rocket science here!!


Really man? I think your own post falls under this category... 
The last post on this thread was over 2 days ago, it was almost put to sleep.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Looks like to me*

that a few people want to keep it going. Everyone take a chill pill and let it go. Now that you have the mods attention some might not like the out come.....Stirring the pot never leads to anything good!



c0ch3s3 said:


> Really man? I think your own post falls under this category...
> The last post on this thread was over 2 days ago, it was almost put to sleep.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

RodandReel2010 said:


> and cutbait I commend you for being 19 and not lashing back at pogey for all the stuff he said!! You give us young guys a good name!!


Yeah theres no use of me gettin all defensive over someone elses opinion even if i dont agree with it besides i never have any problem catching legel fish


----------

